# Is it just me....or a different kind of Ash??



## David Hill (Mar 3, 2019)

Grabbed this pic—-wondering about the grain patterns.....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 3, 2019)

Might be kinda sh!tty!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 3, 2019)

Looks like a female tree. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2019)

That's a sweet looking ash!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 3, 2019)

Before you whip out your tool, stick your finger in there and see if it smells rotten.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 3, 2019)

I seemed to have misplaced my “Ash” tray............I better put my cigarette butt out


----------

